# Au Sable river shore fishing



## Powerstrokd1 (Mar 3, 2006)

I fish the pier head frequently but havent ventured up the river much. Just looking for a few pointers as to where to start not neccessarily your honey hole. Looking to target smallies or walleye. I tried at foote dam with no success. You can pm if u want. Thx in advance. Ryan
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I think you can get detailed maps of the river from the main bait stores in that area. Wellmans, River Road Store, and The Dam Store. Most of the accesses are on the south side of the river, but there are a couple on the north side, as well.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Both are all through the Au Sable, from the dam down to the mouth. Walleyes/big smallies don't seem to be pushovers and can be picky at times, but are generally aggressive. There's some really big pike in that river as well. Fish feeding lanes and good holding water; log piles generally mean fish(of any species) on the AS.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

Try a weedless jig. Rig it under a float. Set your depth so that it drags over logs and drops right behind them . You could also rig a plastic worm or minnow on a weedless hook, put a split shot right above the hook and do the same. That would be a little cheaper. Those weedless jigs are pricey. You need fairly heavy line to pull the hogs out of that wood though. Those type spots are great current breaks and ambush spots for "big" fish. Big fish are old fish and just like us they slow down and don't want to fight the current as much as the smaller fish. You need a float to keep your bait running straight downstream and in the strike zone longer.

Weedless, snagless, or whatever, you are going to lose some hooks, so carry plenty plus shot and floats. The payoff can be well worth the cost.


----------

